# Theodosia,mo Property 25Ac M/L Neat as a Pin and Beautiful



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

I have been considering selling my 25 acre property in Beautiful ozark county so thought I would put it here to see if there are any one looking for a excellent recreational property or small farmette,It consists of 25ac.ML Completly fenced for horses or Livestock, There are about 7 acres cleared and the rest is woods with some marketable timber, The home is a small 2br 1 and 1/2 bath home 1200 sq. ft built in 1979 stick built 6'' walls,It has central air and propane heat, and a new well pump last year. The bills are low on the home with electric bill averaging about 50 per month .The taxes on the home are 400.00 per year, The home is on a secluded gravel road which only gets about 4-5 cars a day down with only about 4 other propertys beyond mine. The home sits back and cannot be seen from the road and I trimmed the trees on the property to be like a park your entering going to the house, back in the woods,The home is only 1 mile from the lake and you can put your boat in there ,Other items on the property are a 10x12 storage shed you can store your mower in or odds and ends, and also a 32x50 building for your tractor, and other items, the building has electric and a concrete floor ,it is partially insulated or about 2/3 finished and also has a office so if you wanted you could use it for business purposes .and it has 220 to it . This property has it all close to the lake, secluded,Has tons of deer and turkey and is ready to move in, it needs nothing and is great as a vacation home or your main home, You can email me and I can send pictures and any additional information just ask and I will get back to you asap,


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks lovely how much are you asking for it?


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

Carellama, Thanks for the Comments and a couple things I wanted to add that people had PM,D me about ,the price is 139,000,I might be able to finance with a hefty down payment or at least 20% down and we could work out the rest of the terms , It is on a dead end road so people going by more than likely live here and are just going to town , and it has 2 small creeks that run thru the property that are seasonal or have water 99% of the time one at the east end and one that is on the west end, ,There are 5 additional acres along the north fence line that will probably be for sale in the next 2 years maybe sooner the owners have already asked me if I was interested in buying it ,I just put in a new 1000 gallon propane tank last year which will be included in the price and all appliances go with the house someone asked about that , Washer, dryer, Refrigerator, Stove all new within the last 3 years.As far as comparables or what I base my price on is other properties that have sold and what the realtor suggested which was more than my asking price but there is no realtor involved so priced accordinly , the property on my west fence line was 25 acres cleared with a 1970 12x60 trailer in disrepair and it sold 6 months ago for 90,000 dollars and the 5 acres across the road from me all woods sold for 18,000 dollars so acreage close to the lake seems to run about 3,000+ per acre , The only reason I am considering selling is to buy more acreage between 100-200 acres of woods to build a home on in the same area,so something has to give,besides my back. Here are a few more pictures and any other questions just email me thx.


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

You have a beautiful place!


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks OLF for the comments and I also wanted to mention the house has a wood burner in the front room in case you don,t want to use the propane to entirely heat the home, or if the power went off you have an additional source of heat, besides the furnace.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks like a really nice place. In the one picture it looks like you have to go up a pretty good hill to get to the property although at least where the house is looks pretty flat. How far is it to town and how big of a town are you talking about?

ETA - I'm not interested in moving or I would be interested. I thought these might be questions other people might ask. Now In two years or so I will be looking for something like that in SE TN.


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

Stoneybrook, The one picture is the gravel road you go down to get to my place,its looking towards my entrance gate and in the background you can see the rolling hills in the background, The small rise in the road is probably only about 20 feet in elevation so not very high where the picture was taken,From the driveway to the house it is completly flat just winding thru the trees to the house, in front of the house I have about 3 acres clear for pasture and horses ect flat also , Over all the property is 75 % flat the other 25% slightly rolling but usable , The elevation change from the highest to lowest point on the property is probably only 20 Feet, There isnt any where on the property You can,t walk to or get a tractor to if you needed to . theodosia is the closest town, and has a population of about 250 people ,it has the basics a grocery store, a couple gas stations,and several resorts,It very quiet and peaceful here with more deer and turkey than people, and everyone seems very friendly from what I have seen, It is about 40 miles to branson to the west, 30 miles to ava to the north , probably 40 miles to mountain home ,ar ,the neighbor worked in branson and drove there daily to work which he said took him about 45-50 minutes driving .


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

What a beautiful and serene home you have there. It appears that Bull Shoals Lake is what you are referring to as the Lake. I had to look up Table Rock Lake and Lake Taney Como, just to be sure. What great fishing (and hunting) they have there. I once had a very dear friend that lived not to far from Bradleyville, just beautiful country down there. And to top it off, your pricing is very realistic.

The best of luck to you in finding a buyer and your future property.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

That is lovely. Might I suggest you put up a couple of inside the house pix? The ladies particularly like to see the kitchen and bathroom(s). When you take a bathroom picture, show the tub without the curtain across it so a person can see in what condition the tub is.


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

Katy,Thanks for the compliment on the property and The lake is Bull Shoals lake that is 1 mile from the house and the hunting and fishing are both excellent, Usually in the late afternoon and early evenings you can look out the window of the house or be sitting on the porch and see up to 15 deer in the yard or watch the turkeys that hang out in the yard most of the day. If you like wildlife it is laid out perfect to sit and just watch everything from the house.The only thing you hear other than the wildlife is an occasional boat on the lake.If you like secluded and peaceful you can,t get much better than this.


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

cyngbaeld, I am currently in the process of remodeling the main bathroom, and it will be done in about 3 weeks I hope , So I have things torn up right now, I am completly gutting the bathroom and putting in new flooring, I am tiling around the tub and putting in new fixtures also , The entire home had the same fixtures and as when it was built so it is still a work in progress inside, but very livable and getting updated.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Sounds nice!


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

i would love to be able to afford this place, it is sooooo serene and peaceful, i can picture my kids swinging on a tire swing and building their own little fort under the trees, more than we could afford at this point, but i feel like you are asking a close to fair price, the shed looks very nice! 

And yes, the inside of the house will definately sell this place !


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

How many square feet is the house? What are your winters like there---much snow?


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

Tinker, Sorry about not getting back sooner but I am working and out of town currently and just got a chance to check emails and other things but the winter weather is pretty mild by my standards, A Lot of times between thanksgiving and christmas I am outside working in a jacket but not a winter coat a lot of times with temps still getting in 50,s in the daytime,After December You get occasional snowfall, I havent seen it stay much more than a day or get much accumulation But the avg january temp is around 35 I would guess and as well as february and then by march its probably up to 50 for a avg temp, ,As far as the sq footage of the house, I am guessing 1100, and I would need to look at the paperwork on the house showing the footage but I believe that is close ,As I said it is just a 2 br 1 1/2 bath summer home or cottage originally , because the people who built it just lived there and used it as a second home , as far as interior I am currently remodeling the bathroom which will be all new within a few weeks, the house is move in ready and nothing would have to be done to just live there, I just gradually work on things that I want to change, it has a lot of storage for canned goods in the kitchen also ,and the home isnt advertised anywhere currently other than on here since we werent in a hurry to sell and still have to find another place and get a house up so ,So just wanted to reply and try to answer your questions,


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

That's such a beautiful area of Missouri, and very enviable to have. I wish we could afford it. It would be just perfect for my husband and I. We just don't have 20% down and due to a lot of past medical bills couldn't possibly get a loan for it.

We have always wanted to retire in that area, but doesn't look like it will happen. I sure hope you find someone who will love that place and take excellent care of it. It looks like a dream acreage.

Best wishes to you on finding a buyer! Should not be too hard!


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

Dunroven, Thank you for the compliment on the property, I have spent several years planning , and cutting the trees so the place was secluded but takes advantage of the surroundings for the best of both worlds. and as I said the lake is close so if you like fishing you can put your boat in about 2 minutes down the road.The only reason I was wanting 20% down if I financed was If I didnt get a decent down payment I might be 95 before it would be paid and I just didnt want it to go that long was all, If someone wanted to put less down and could pay a lump sum yearly say 2500 every march after they get taxes back towards getting the principle down I might be able to work something out that way to I would have to see what could be worked out is all, Thanks again, and don,t give up on your dreams,


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh man, if I had seen this deal last summer I would have jumped on it in a skinny minute! Very nice place, I wish I was in the Ozarks!!! EXCELLENT price, and with your willingness to finance you should have no trouble selling it at all. Have you put it on craigslist?


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

Earthkitty, Thanks for the comments and as far as listing it on craigslist I havent, I really havent put it any where but on here because I wasnt in a hurry to sell it and wanted to find another place first and at least get a pole building up to put some of my junk I have collected in , I have the 32x50 full of mowers, tractors had a boat in there a 6x12 trailer and since I do mechanical work also had drill presses and welders and a lot more in there so its a pain to move everything twice if I can do it once. , So I was hoping to buy another place and when I get everything built then move everything out of here to the other place, If someone is really interested and wants to buy it thats fine I will just work around it and might have to rent a storage building for a while but I wasnt going to push trying to sell to much until I find another place,and if I start advertising on several places or sites it will just put more pressure on me to possibly have to move or to get into something that isnt exactly what I want , I hope the next place is the last place I get and has everything I am looking for .In the meantime I don,t mind keeping this place until I find another since its already the way I want it . Now that I have this place the way I want it All I can think of is how much work its going to take to get the next place like this one and my backs starting to hurt again, well thanks for the great comments and I thank everyone who has wrote and will email and answer any messages when I can ,


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

thats a gorgeous place. I would never leave it


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

Lamoncha, 
Thanks for the kind words and we never planned on selling but our hope it to get something and make it even better so the search is on,I had hoped to look at a few places this weekend but due to the bad weather in the area ,tornado warnings and several inches of rain daily , I wasnt able to look since the realtors didnt want to go out and get stuck or try to fight the weather here so we will start looking in 2 weeks again when I come back down,


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Sure seems a great property at a good price !


----------



## Chad (Feb 3, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE that Cub Cadet lowboy!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

Rick and chad thanks for the comments and comparing it to other places I have seen its as good as you will get in that area for that price,and the Cub Lowboy has been a great mower and utility vehicle, I pull a trailer behind it a lot of times and pick up sticks and leaves and just use it for general cleanup and its been nice to have for just odds and ends and mowing as a extra mower if needed,


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

Just wanted to thank everyone for the wonderful comments and let everyone know a couple came and looked at the property over the memorial day weekend and put a deposit down to buy it, Thx for everyones imput and interest !


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

good for you, and even more for them, that was a wonderful place and offer.


----------

